
That Xbox One Reveal Sure Was A Disaster, Huh? - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/that-xbox-one-reveal-sure-was-a-disaster-huh-509192266
======
PLenz
It's like they didn't even do customer research. They developed in an echo
chamber - and got something that ultimately no one actually likes. I've had my
360 for a long time but I won't be getting a one. Steam box probably for me.

~~~
jgeorge
Developing in an echo chamber is kind of a hallmark of many of Microsoft's
designs.

(full disclosure: I hold a grudge against MSFT for echo-chamber design
affecting me personally)

(full disclosure 2: I actually kind of like the Xbox One and will probably buy
one if they're not insanely expensive)

~~~
jamesseattle
I found it interesting that they didn't discuss pricing. I wonder why not and
I wonder when they will.

~~~
jgeorge
I presume Xbox One pricing is still being hotly discussed to figure out how
much of a loss they can sell it for and make up the profit in Xbox Live
services and software.

